

Ask HN: Who's Hiring? - Herald_MJ

I think the last time this came up we agreed on the 1st tuesday of every month - so here we are!<p>I'm specifically interested in Python jobs in London, but as always, everything is welcome.
======
pcubed
Worldwide

Bloomberg LP is hiring (and we have a big office in London) though I'm
skeptical we might have anything specifically for Python. Not to worry though,
we offer extensive training.

<http://www.bloomberg.com/about/careers/>

(However, if you feel like moving to the States in Princeton, NJ, then we have
a Python position open on my team :) ).

~~~
gaustin
I just took a look at the job listings. There is some really interesting
sounding work there.

Not sure I'm ready to leave Montana yet...

------
coffeemug
Mountain View, CA.

RethinkDB (rethinkdb.com/jobs)

We're building a database for solid state drives, and are working on hard core
technology - a highly asynchronous, high throughput system, with concurrency
control algorithms, garbage collection, and lots of other neat components you
won't get to build anywhere else.

------
MaddHatta
Boston

SocialSci is hiring two science minded RoR devs to help bring academic
research online.

We save researchers time and money by bringing their scientific surveys
(drag/drop, pdf upload, and visual response) online. We have developed a full
suite of scientific tools and linked them to an anonymous, honest, and payable
group of participants.

The team is currently 5 strong (3 dev, 1 biz/scientist, 1 academic sales), but
we want to bump it up to 7.

Recently seed funded (we can pay you actual money / equity), graduated Tech
Stars Boston, and now work out of Dog Patch Labs (Cambridge).

If interested, shoot me an email at leon@socialsci.com

Thanks.

------
mcpherrinm
Cambridge, MA

While I'm but a summer intern, the company I'm working at is a great place,
and they're hiring. Endeca is a medium sized, stable, and fun company that is
doing some awesome work with search applications. There's openings in
everything from worrying about L2 cache hits in your c++ code to UX
wireframing or SEO. Flex, XQuery, Java, C++, and there's even some Haskell
around a bit. Come join the fun times!

Check out <http://www.endeca.com/about-us-jobs.htm>

------
wehriam
US East Coast preferred, all locations considered.

HiiDef, Inc is hiring! - <http://hiidef.com/> \- We are a 14 person web
incubator launching new ideas while scaling our mature products.

We're specifically interested in Python developers with strong web stack
experience and excellent communication skills.

Get in touch - johnwehr@hiidef.com

------
venuj
San Mateo

Foodily is hiring Python and Erlang engineers with a good product sense.

You will be working on seriously exciting technologies including crawling,
natural language processing, distributed systems.

Series A funded. Lots of perks including health, food, et al.

Email me - venu@foodily.com - if this sounds interesting.

------
twohey
Palo Alto

Trumpet Technologies is hiring.

We are working on exciting technical challenges in natural language
processing, information retrieval, machine learning, distributed systems, all
with a beautiful touch based user interface.

Drop me a line if this sounds like something you'd like to help build.

~~~
rwijaya
Do you have an email address?

------
yummyfajitas
Jersey City (5 min from Manhattan)

Meshcapital is hiring. We are a 3 person hedge fund doing high frequency
trading.

We are looking for good coders, no particular technology or background
required, but be prepared for a RethinkDB style interview. Email if you are
interested.

------
cadr
San Francisco, CA

Blurb - <http://www.blurb.com/join_us>

Help people make books - it makes them really happy.

Mainly looking for Rails developers.

------
thegoleffect
San Francisco, CA

Metamoki (metamoki.com)

We're looking for a Flash/Flex/AS3 engineer with excellent taste in UI/UX.
We're open to consultants, freelancers, and telecommuters for this position.

We make games. We're profitable and self-funded - full time employees have
health, food, transportation, etc. You will learn a lot, you will have a lot
of fun in the process, and you will be treated like a human being.

Apply online or email me van[at]metamoki for a news.yc referral.

------
ciscoriordan
Boston/NYC

Panjiva (<http://panjiva.com>)

We're a 12 person startup with fast growing revenue working on a global supply
chain service powered by a Ruby on Rails app. Currently looking for someone
who can develop up and down the stack and someone else who specializes in HCI.
More info at <https://panjiva.com/jobs> or you can contact me (email in
profile).

------
maxtilford
Cambridge, MA

We're building a social network for communities and neighborhoods and ooking
for Rails developers.

Contact maxtilford@gmail.com if you're interested.

------
sidmitra
Hey guys i took the liberty of compiling all of these into an Excel. I think
instead of these posts getting lost, might be a good idea to archive them by
month. It's on Gdocs:

[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0At7Zl0IkSUKrdGl4RE1Y...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0At7Zl0IkSUKrdGl4RE1YS1B0Yk5hcGZxWXgxNkhzc3c&hl=en)

------
wrs
Seattle WA & San Francisco CA

Informed Biometry Corp is a recently-formed, well-funded, stealth-mode
consumer web startup, looking for our first employees. Ground-floor
opportunity for smart generalists!

Check out <http://jobs.infbio.com/> and email me (walter@infbio.com) if you're
interested.

------
cheriot
Green startup in DC and San Francisco. Funded & cashflow positive. Feel free
to email me questions.

opower.com

~~~
ClifReeder
You don't have an email in your profile, but I do have some questions. Any
other way to contact you?

~~~
cheriot
Yes, you're right. I've placed it there now if you notice this dreadfully late
comment.

